# Gibson ES-175 Reissue $2200 Toronto



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Seems like a great price for a players grade 175? 

Gibson 175 Memphis '59 Reissue | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Such a good deal!


----------

